

134-year old Manchester United to IPO as JOBS Act "emerging growth" company - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21558312

======
petercooper
Story aside, I'm surprised at the usually professional Economist running a
caption of "A naive investor kisses his shirt goodbye" under a picture of
Wayne Rooney. Very _tabloid._

~~~
mooism2
Why are you surprised? They've been doing that sort of thing (illustrate a
story with a photo vaguely related to it, with a sarcastic/snarky not-
literally-true caption) for as long as I can remember.

~~~
petercooper
To be fair, I'm not a regular reader. I've repeatedly heard their journalism
is top rate, so I was surprised simply because caption tricks are the
journalistic equivalent of Comic Sans - funny on lighthearted stuff, weird at
the high end.

